# Question bout visual carry???



## hemmigremmie (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got a curious question 4 ya.
I live in Ohio and I know that with the CCW laws you are supposed to have yer gun hidden when carrying, but what if you have a holster that hangs a few inches below yer shirt, but the holster tip still conceals the actual weapon??? It would still be hidden, but within the tip of the holster. Just curious as sometimes a small end of the holster shows when I lift my arm n things in stores. Tnx, HG


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Disclaimer: Not an attorney. Never seek legal advice on the Internet, contact local authorities.

That said, I'd say I'm not sure. Best to contact the local LEO's. :mrgreen:

I would suggest 2 things though. 

Get longer shirts. Seriously.
Start reaching for things with your weak side arm. It will keep your strong arm shielding the gun and prevent your shirt from riding up on your string side revealing the holster/gun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Could also look into IWB carry.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Not the "be all, end all" of the most current information, but places like www.packing.org and www.opencarry.org as well as www.handgunlaws.us can be helpful. However I always advocate getting the information from as close to the judging horses mouth as possible, especially when unsure or gray areas. Call your local CHL/CWP granting authority and ask them. Seriously.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

packing.org no longer exists.

http://www.usacarry.com/ 
http://handgunlaw.us/ 
http://opencarry.org/ 
are the 3 I'll visit to look up a reference to another State other than mine.

Though, I'll have to agree to check with your local authorities on the situation you describe.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike's reccomendation works unless you have real short shirt tails.

Go IWB and the shirt has to go above your belt to reveal the pistol.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

IANAL, but if you look at the top of page 19 of the _new_ version of the Ohio Concealed Carry Law Booklet (updated 8/08), it clearly states "Ohio's concealed carry laws do not regulate 'open' carry of firearms. If you openly carry, use caution. The open carry of firearms is a legal activity in Ohio."

That being said, there may well be a difference between blatant open carry and concealed carry that slips into open carry with certain movements or types of clothing. Depending on the jurisdiction and the views on guns (esp by onlookers), you may well be called in, and if it is a concealed carry slipped into semi-open carry (often seen as careless criminals if not blatantly open carry from the beginning), that may result in possible problems. Again, IANAL...


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you guys have to take a class before getting your CCP?? The man that taught my class is a retired State Trooper, whenever I think of these questions I just call him.


----------



## ORYGUN (Oct 20, 2006)

*carry*

Don't tip the odds in the bad guys favor, I'm a big guy. Buy my tall shirts from cabelas. Always keep it hidden.


----------

